# simantic step 7



## Michele23 (30 Oktober 2018)

Hallo , ich arbeite momentan an einen Projekt mit SPS und ich habe keine erfahrung. Kann jemand mir debei helfen ein projekt anzufangen in AWL es wär eine super hilfe. ich kenne schon ein paar befehle aber DBs OBs FBs weiß ich nicht wie es funktioniert. 
Danke


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Oktober 2018)

wo sollen wir da anfangen ? Hast du schon mal nach den Schulungsunterlagen von Siemens geschaut ?


----------



## Michele23 (31 Oktober 2018)

Ja , ich habe schon bei der schulungsunterlage von Siemens . Wenn ich eine einshaltverzögerung einbauen möchte soll ich das vorher in OB1 oder FB schreiben?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Oktober 2018)

Hast du eine SPS

Eine einfache Einschaltverzögerung in AWL:


```
U M 10.0
L S5T#10s
SE T 10

U T 10
= M 10.1
```

Wird M10.0 TRUE, dann wird M10.1 nach einer Einschaltverzögerung von 10 Sekunden auch TRUE und bleibt auf TRUE,
bis M10.0 wieder FALSE wird.


----------



## Ph3niX (31 Oktober 2018)

Michele23 schrieb:


> Hallo , ich arbeite momentan an einen Projekt mit SPS und ich habe keine erfahrung. Kann jemand mir debei helfen ein projekt anzufangen in AWL es wär eine super hilfe. ich kenne schon ein paar befehle aber DBs OBs FBs weiß ich nicht wie es funktioniert.
> Danke



OB - Organisationsbaustein - zB OB1 mit dem Main Cycle, also dem Programmablauf, OB's haben in der Regel übergeordnete Systemfunktionen
FC - Funktion - Normale Programme, der Baustein an sich hat keinen Speicherbereich
FB - Funktionsbaustein - Vorzugsweise ist hierin ein Programmteil, welcher öfter benötigt wird, zB eine Motoransteuerung etc - dieser Baustein hat einen eigenen Speicherbereich
DB - Datenbaustein - Hierin können Daten abgelegt werden.

Ich würde vorschlagen, deine Einschaltverzögerung machst du in einem FC, welchen du im OB1 aufrufst, das wäre erstmal am korrektesten meiner Ansicht nach.

Empfehlen kann ich dir das Buch "SPS  - Theorie und Praxis" vom Europa Verlag, hier wird vieles vermittelt von der Pike an bis zur Analogwertverarbeitung, Schrittketten etc.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2018)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> FC - Funktionsbaustein ...
> FB - Funktion ...


Upsi, da ist wohl was durcheinander geraten!
 

Die weitergehenden Erklärungen passen zur Abkürzung.


----------



## Michele23 (31 Oktober 2018)

ich habe ein CPU 315-2DP und ein CP 343-IT wenn ich ein neue Projekt anfange mus ich beibe wählen ? wenn ja wie soll ich das machen ? bei der CPU laüft ohne Problem aber in der Hardwarekonfiguration kann ich kein CP auswählen
lg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Oktober 2018)

> ich habe ein CPU 315-2DP und ein CP 343-IT wenn ich ein neue Projekt  anfange mus ich beibe wählen ? wenn ja wie soll ich das machen ? bei der  CPU laüft ohne Problem aber in der Hardwarekonfiguration kann ich kein  CP auswählen



Da sind wir von der Einschaltverzögerung aber wieder ganz weit weg. Welche Step7 Version?
Welche Bestellnummer von CPU und CP  ( 6ES7.... )


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (31 Oktober 2018)

Michele23 schrieb:


> Hallo , ich arbeite momentan an einen Projekt mit SPS und ich habe keine erfahrung. Kann jemand mir debei helfen ein projekt anzufangen in AWL es wär eine super hilfe. ich kenne schon ein paar befehle aber DBs OBs FBs weiß ich nicht wie es funktioniert.
> Danke






Michele23 schrieb:


> Ja , ich habe schon bei der schulungsunterlage von Siemens . Wenn ich eine einshaltverzögerung einbauen möchte soll ich das vorher in OB1 oder FB schreiben?







Michele23 schrieb:


> ich habe ein CPU 315-2DP und ein CP 343-IT wenn ich ein neue Projekt anfange mus ich beibe wählen ? wenn ja wie soll ich das machen ? bei der CPU laüft ohne Problem aber in der Hardwarekonfiguration kann ich kein CP auswählen



Vielleicht fängst du erst einmal mit der Aufgabenstellung an. Dann Informationen zur verwendeten Hard- und Software. Dann konkrete Fragen stellen, wo du nicht weiterkommst. Hier wird dir sicherlich keiner dein Projekt komplett abnehmen.

Ich finde es höchst befremdlich, jemandem ohne jegliche Erfahrung/Ahnung ein SPS-Projekt anzuvertrauen. Dafür lernen die meisten über Jahre oder haben studiert. Wie sind denn deine Vorkenntnisse?
Ja , ich habe schon bei der schulungsunterlage von Siemens . Wenn ich eine einshaltverzögerung einbauen möchte soll ich das vorher in OB1 oder FB schreiben?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Oktober 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Vielleicht fängst du erst einmal mit der Aufgabenstellung an. Dann Informationen zur verwendeten Hard- und Software. Dann konkrete Fragen stellen, wo du nicht weiterkommst. Hier wird dir sicherlich keiner dein Projekt komplett abnehmen.
> 
> Ich finde es höchst befremdlich, jemandem ohne jegliche Erfahrung/Ahnung ein SPS-Projekt anzuvertrauen. Dafür lernen die meisten über Jahre oder haben studiert. Wie sind denn deine Vorkenntnisse?
> Ja , ich habe schon bei der schulungsunterlage von Siemens . Wenn ich eine einshaltverzögerung einbauen möchte soll ich das vorher in OB1 oder FB schreiben?



Ja, klingt schon nach einem Kenntnissstand von 1-2 Tagen. Aber gut, wenn mal konkrete Fragen in einer
vernünftigen Reihenfolge gestellt würden, wäre es sicherlich vorteilhaft.


----------

